# Weekly Competition 2017-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update Weekly competitions including the competition site. If you see some errors there (or here), please tell us.*

==========================================================

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U R U2 F R U' F U2
*2. *F2 U2 F R F' U R2 U' R2
*3. *R F' U R' U R U'
*4. *F2 R F U' R U2 R' F
*5. *F' R U2 F2 U' R' U R2 U'

*3x3x3
1. *R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F L2 B D2 R U' L2 D' U R2 F U' L F2
*2. *R' D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D B L U' R' B' L2 F' R
*3. *D' L2 D2 B2 R U2 F D2 R' D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2
*4. *U' L2 D2 R2 D U' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' L' B' L R B L' B2 D' F'
*5. *B' D B2 L' B U D' B R' F' U R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2

*4x4x4
1. *Rw B' Fw' R2 B D' Uw' Rw' R' D2 B Fw2 U' L2 B Rw R' B' D' Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw' Fw2 D' L2 Rw2 Uw L' B' L Rw' F D U' R2 U' Fw' R' U2
*2. *B2 F2 R2 F D' B2 Fw2 Uw U2 B D' B2 U B2 D Rw D2 B D2 L' Rw2 U' Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R U2 Rw' D' R' U2 Fw Rw2 Fw R2 B U2
*3. *Uw R' Fw Rw' Fw' Rw' Fw2 D' Rw' Fw' L2 R U' R F' D U2 R' D Rw2 B2 Uw2 L' R2 B' F' D' F' D Rw B' R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw' R' D2
*4. *F' Rw2 U L R2 F' Uw' B' Fw' F U' Fw2 F D Rw2 R2 U Rw2 D' U L' Fw2 F' Rw' R2 B' Uw2 Rw2 R' B F Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' B Uw U Rw' U'
*5. *Rw' Fw R F R' Uw2 L2 B2 U2 B Uw Fw2 F2 D Uw2 Fw R' Uw F U B2 D2 Uw' R' D B L Fw2 L Rw' Uw2 F R F D Fw' U F L' Rw

*5x5x5
1. *Bw' L Rw' R F' U2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' F D U F' L' F2 D2 Uw' Bw Lw Dw2 L2 B' Fw' L' Lw' Bw' Uw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 L' Bw R' Uw' U2 Fw Uw2 U L2 D L2 Uw F R' Uw Bw' F D' B2 Lw2 D' Lw2 U' L2 R' U' Rw D Lw2 R'
*2. *R' F2 Uw2 B' Fw Lw D' Fw Lw2 B2 F L' Rw Dw Uw2 R Dw' Bw R2 Fw' Uw2 F' Uw' Bw2 Lw B2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' F' L2 U2 L B' Bw Fw2 L' Bw Fw' Dw' U B Dw2 L' Dw L' Lw Dw' Bw' Dw2 B2 L B' U' Rw Fw L2 F2 U' Bw'
*3. *F Uw2 B2 Dw2 Bw2 L2 F R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' Bw' Rw2 B Bw Fw2 U' Lw F' Uw2 Lw2 D' Dw2 Fw2 U' F2 D' Uw U' Bw D L2 Fw' Lw' R' B2 Fw L2 Lw2 Rw2 B Fw' Uw2 Lw2 Bw' R Dw' Uw2 F2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 B F' R' F L2 U'
*4. *B F2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 D Uw2 Lw U2 B' Bw' L' B2 L' Lw2 D' Dw' Uw2 L2 D' F' Rw' B' Bw' L' D2 Bw' Dw2 L2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Lw Rw' Uw' L D2 Bw' Fw2 Lw R Uw Bw2 F' Rw' R' Bw' Uw' Lw2 Bw U2 Fw2 Lw' B Uw' Bw2 Fw' F'
*5. *L2 R U' Lw' Rw2 B2 L' D R2 Fw D Fw' U2 L R D2 Fw' F Rw' Fw2 Uw' R U' Fw Lw U2 Bw Fw Rw R2 Bw F2 U' Lw2 R2 B2 Fw2 R2 Bw' U' L Dw' L' Lw2 R U' L Bw' D' U Fw R2 Uw2 B' Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 L R2

*6x6x6
1. *L 2D2 U' 2L2 B' U2 3F' 2F' U R B 2F' D 2R F' 2R' 3U2 L R' 2U2 3F' F2 2D2 3R' D' R' 2B L2 2R2 2B' 2L' B' 2B 2F2 3U' 3R2 3U2 2U2 2F' D L R' 2F R2 3F D2 3U' L' 3R2 2F 2D 3U2 L2 F 3U L' 2L' 2R' R' D 2R2 B2 2R D2 2D2 F2 2L F2 2D 3U2
*2. *D 3U 2L' 3R' 2D F2 3U 2U' L' R' 3F' D 2D2 L2 3R' F2 U' 2L2 2U2 B' 2B' 2F2 F 2L 2F' U' B' 3R2 D' B2 3F' 3U2 L 3R 2R' R2 B F 3U 2B' D' 2D2 3U2 2R 3F2 D' 2L 2B2 L' 2R' D' 2B 2R' 2D 2L2 2R' 2D2 3R' 2D2 L' B2 2B' 3U2 3R' 2U' L2 2B' 2F' L 2F
*3. *L 2L' U2 2F' D' 2B D2 3R' R 3U 2U' 3R' R 2B L 3R2 B U2 2B' D 3F 3U2 B 3R D2 2D L B' 3F 2R2 2B 2D' U' L2 2R D2 2D2 3U' B' 3F2 D 3U' L 2L' 2U B' 3U' 3F' L2 2R2 2U' B' 3F2 R2 2B L' 2F' D 2U' 3F 2F2 2U2 U' L' 3R2 R 2B 2R2 D2 R2
*4. *2B' D L 3F 2F2 3U2 U2 2R2 3F2 2F' 2D2 3U 2U' 2B 2F2 3R 2U 2R 3U 2F' 3R' D2 B D 2F 2D' 2U' B 2L' 3R 2R' 2F' 2U2 L' 2L B 2F2 L 2D2 L2 2D' 3R 2D2 L' 3R 3F2 3U2 2B 3F2 L2 3R 3U 2U2 B' D2 F 3R2 2R D' 2B2 2F 2L' D2 3F2 F2 D2 2F2 2R2 2D 2L2
*5. *R' U' B R 3F' D' 2D2 2U2 2L' 2F2 3R' 2R2 2F2 2R F 2D' U L' B2 3R' 2B 3F' U F' D 3R2 3U' 2B F2 D2 B2 2R' 2F L2 F 3R' U B2 2B 3F2 F2 D2 3U' 2U U' 3F 3R' 3F' 3U L2 U' R' B L 2U2 2L 3R 2D' 2F F 2D2 2U' U2 2R 3F' 2F2 F D2 2D U'

*7x7x7
1. *3D' B' 2B' 3B' F' 3L2 3D' F2 3R2 R 2B 2F 2D' 3D U' F2 2U2 L 2L' 2R2 2D' 3U' L2 3D' 3U 3R2 3B' D 3U2 3B2 3U U 3B2 2R 3B2 D' 2U' 2L' 3R2 2R' 3U' U 3R 2R' R2 F' 3R' 2R2 2U2 B2 F' D' U2 3R 3F F2 L2 D2 3U 3L' 3U' 3L 2D2 R 2F' 3L' F2 3R 2U2 L 2R2 U' 2B 2L2 2U 2F2 2R' D 2U' 2R2 2F2 R 3U U' 2L2 3D 3R2 U' 3L' R' 3B' 2F 3D' 3U U' F2 L2 2L' 3L R'
*2. *B2 2B F U2 3L2 B' 3U' L' R D' 2L 3R' 2B R' 3F2 2R 2D2 2F' 2R' 2B D2 2D2 3U F' 2L' R2 2B2 2D 3D2 U B' 2D 2U 3R2 D 3U B 3F 2D2 3D' 3U U' 2R 3U' 2L' 3R 2D B' U 2R 2D' 2U 3B2 2L2 3L 3F 2F' 2D 3B2 2F' R2 F 3D' 2U' 3R2 3D 3U' 2U' R B 3B 3F 2L' 3R 3U' 2U 3R R B 2B' 3B2 F2 3D 2R2 2U' 3F 2L R 2B2 L 3L2 3D 2B' 3D2 2U2 3R' 3F' 2F2 2L2 3F'
*3. *2B2 3L' 3R' R2 U 3R' 2B' 2F 2D B' 2F' L 3R D' 3D' 2L' 3D F' 3D2 L 3R 2B 3B' 2U 3F' 2F2 3R' 3D 2L2 R2 F 3U 3R 3F2 2R2 2D 3B' 2U2 3F2 3R2 2B 3B' 2U' B' 2B2 3F L 3L 3U2 L2 2L 2B' R' 2F' 2D2 3B2 R 2B2 2D2 L' 2L' 3L R' B' 2D2 2F2 2L 3F R2 D 2B' 2F2 L' 3L 2U2 B2 2F2 D2 2D' L 2F' 2R' 3F F D2 U' L2 2F' 2D2 3U 2L 3R' 3D 2L 2D' 2F' 2U' L2 2D 2R
*4. *D' 3R 2D' 3D2 L 3R' 2F 2D' B' R' 2U 2B2 3B' 2F2 2D' 3D 2L' 2R 2B2 L' 3F L 3R2 2R2 3D2 2F D' 3L F U2 L2 2L 3U B 3R' R B 2B' 3D' R U B2 3F2 2F R' 2D2 3D 3U 3B' F D 3L' 3R' 3U' L 3B2 3L2 2D2 U 2B 3F 3U 3L 3D' 2L' 2F2 U2 2F2 3L2 3F2 L' 3L' U 3B F L 3R' 2B F2 2D' L2 3R2 2R 2F2 D' 3B' 2U2 3F U 2R2 2D' U 3F F' 3R 3U B 3B' 2R 2F
*5. *3U2 3R 2U2 2L 3R' 3U2 L2 2L2 3R' 3U2 L' 2B 2L2 2U' U' 2L D' 3L' F2 3U 2F2 D B2 3B2 3R2 D 2U' B 2L 2R' B 2B' 3F2 F 3U' 3F2 2F' F' 3L 3D' 3U' 2F L' 2D 2B U2 2L2 3U L' 2D 3D' 3U 2L' 2B' 3R 2R 3F L' 3L' 2B2 2L F' 2D' 2B U L2 3U2 U' 3B2 D' U2 3L2 3D2 3U 3L' 3B2 3R R 3D' 2U2 F 2R' 2F' 3L2 F' R 2B2 2F D 3U2 2U' B' 3B2 3F' 2D2 B2 2B 3B' F2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F R' U2 F U R2 U R
*2. *R2 F U F U2 F U'
*3. *F2 R F' U F' R U' R F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B' L2 U2 F' R' U' F L F R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 R2
*2. *D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 L' F U' R F' R D' F' R
*3. *R2 B L2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 F U2 F U' R U' L D2 B' R U2 R F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L' R B' L2 R B Rw2 U' Fw' U B' Uw2 Fw D' U' R' B' Fw' F' D' Fw L' R' Uw F2 U' F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 D' F L' B' Fw2 D L B' L' U2
*2. *B D' B2 Rw B2 Uw2 U Fw L2 D2 Uw Fw L R' B F2 L' D2 Uw U F' D U2 B Rw U2 Fw' D' Uw F' R2 Uw2 Fw F Rw R' B' Fw F' R'
*3. *F Uw2 B2 Fw F L F Rw' D2 L' R2 U' Fw' R D F U' L R2 U2 R Uw2 F D' U2 Fw L' R2 Uw2 U' B D L2 R2 Fw F' Uw2 L' R F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw U2 Bw2 D2 Uw U' B2 U' B2 F Dw2 B Dw' Uw U2 F2 D Dw' U R2 B D' Dw L Fw2 U' L Bw2 Fw' Rw' Bw' Rw' B Fw' Dw2 Uw Fw2 Lw Dw' Rw U2 Lw2 Bw L2 R2 Dw' L D' Lw2 Rw R2 F Lw Rw' R Dw Uw2 U' Bw F'
*2. *Rw2 Bw' U R2 Bw F2 Rw2 F L R B L2 B' U' Lw2 Dw2 L D' L2 R Bw2 R2 Dw2 Uw Rw' R2 Bw2 L2 Dw' Uw2 R U Bw Uw' Rw2 B2 F2 D' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 Rw Uw' R' Dw' Fw' Rw' Dw' Uw Bw' D2 Dw Rw Dw' Bw U R' B R F
*3. *R D' U Bw Lw' D Dw2 L' B' U2 Lw' Fw D2 L Rw D' Dw' R2 F Lw2 Rw2 U B F' R' Bw2 U Bw' F Rw D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 F R Fw L Fw' Lw2 Fw' D R' Uw2 Rw' B' Fw2 Dw Lw' Rw2 R' D' B Rw Dw2 B2 Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L B' 2F' 2U' U2 L 3R D2 2F' 2R2 2D 2L2 B' 2U' U2 2F2 3R' 2D2 2B 2F2 F' D 2U' 2L' 2D2 L' D2 3U' 2U2 2B2 F2 2L' 3U2 F 3U 2U' 3F2 2D 2F 3R' 2F' 3R' 3F 3U2 L 2B 2L2 3R2 B 3R' 2U2 2L' D' L' 3R' 2B' 2L F' 2R2 2B' 3R' R F U 2F' 2D F' 3R U 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U' B 3U' U2 3R2 2B' 3F2 F2 3U L' B' 3L' 3U L F2 3L2 2U' 3R2 2B2 2R2 R' 2U2 2B' 2R 3B2 2L' 3L' B2 3L2 3R' 3U 2B' 3L' R2 3B D' 2B' F2 R B' 2B D 3B2 2D2 2R U' L B' 3F2 2R2 3D2 3R2 2F' 2U2 3F D2 3U2 2U' U' 3R 2F' 2L2 3R2 F2 2L 2F 2D 2U2 2B 2F F 2U' U B 2L' B' 2B2 3R2 2U2 2R2 R2 B' 2B 3F 2F F 3R' 2B2 3D' U2 3B' 2D 3L 2U' L2 2R' R2 2D R' 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R U F' L B' R' F2 U' L' F R2 B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D'
*2. *R2 U2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L' U F2 L' R' D' U2 L2 F L2
*3. *U' L' B' U R2 B U F' R D' F' U2 F' D2 F R2 F R2 B U2 F'
*4. *R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 B' D F D U2 R' B' U B' U
*5. *U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U L2 R' U2 R' B R2 B U B D' B2
*6. *B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 U' R' B' D' L2 D' F2 D' L' B' D
*7. *L2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 D2 U' F D L R' U F' D' U' B' U
*8. *F2 D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 F U2 B F' L' B2 D' F' D2 B' U2 R' U2 R2
*9. *F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' U2 L F' D2 L2 F' L' B' U' F' R2 D R
*10. *B2 D L2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R' F U R2 B' U2 L2 R' D2 L
*11. *L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 U L2 B' F' U F L' F2 R U' B' R
*12. *B' D L U' D' B2 R' F R2 D R2 F' U2 F2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2
*13. *U F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U' R2 B' L F R B2 F' U L2 R'
*14. *F2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F R' U' B R F D' L2 R' B
*15. *R U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 F' L U2 R D F U' L B D'
*16. *F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 F D2 B D2 R U' L' B2 D' F' U2 L U F
*17. *R F2 R' B2 L D2 L' F2 L D2 L2 U' B D2 F' D L' R F2 U' B'
*18. *R2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 F L2 R2 F L2 U L R2 D L2 B' L2 U2 F D
*19. *U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D L' F D' B' U R' B' F2 D U'
*20. *U R2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B' L' B D2 U F' L R2 D' R2
*21. *B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' L' U2 F L2 U L2 R2 B' F L
*22. *F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 R D' F' L2 F' R' B2 F' D2 F
*23. *U2 B2 D2 B2 F R2 F' L2 F' D2 F2 U B2 F' U' B2 F2 R' D2 B' L2
*24. *U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 L U2 B2 R F2 U' F' D B R U2 R' U B' L'
*25. *B2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R B2 U2 L' U' B' F2 R' D F U2 L' R U'
*26. *U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B R D' U R2 F2 U2 F U2 L2
*27. *B2 D' L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 D' L' F2 D U2 L R' U2 B' D2 F D2
*28. *F D2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F D2 B' R2 D' U' B L2 D' L' D U2 L D2
*29. *L2 U' F U B2 L2 B2 D R B L2 U2 F D2 B L2 B2 D2 F R2
*30. *R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D' R B2 L' B' D U' F R' B' D
*31. *B2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R U2 B2 R D2 R' F' R2 D F2 R' F' D' R2 B2 R
*32. *U2 L D' B' U B U' B2 D' L B2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U B2 D
*33. *D' B U2 L' F U B2 R' U' D R L D2 L' U2 R B2 L' B2 L U2
*34. *R2 F2 R' D B U D' R2 L' D F2 R D2 R F2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 L2
*35. *U R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U B F L' R B' R' F2 U2 B'
*36. *U D' B D2 F2 U L B R' L' U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D2
*37. *D' L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 F D L D' U' R' F' L2 U R'
*38. *R2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D R' B' F' R' D R2 F' L' D' R
*39. *D B2 U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D U' R' B' L2 F' U2 L' B R2 B2 R2
*40. *L2 R2 F D2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B2 F' R' U' L U' B2 F2 R B L'
*41.* R2 L' F D L' U' D2 L2 B' F' R2 U' F2 D F B R2 D2 B2 D2 B L2 D2 Bw2 Dw
*42.* L' F R2 F' R L' B L D' F2 L B L R B2 L' D F' U D' R' L F U Lw2
*43.* R2 D2 R' F' L2 U' F' L2 D2 R L' D' F L' R U B' D' B' R L2 U2 R Bw' Dw
*44*. L D' L R F B' D' L2 B' L' R2 U B2 R' F' B R2 F' U2 F2 L D2 F' L2 Bw
*45*. L2 R' F' L' B D R2 F' R F2 L' B' D B F D' L F2 D' B F2 U D' Bw' Lw2
*46*. U2 F U' B' R2 D2 R F' U' D2 F' R2 F R2 U' F2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 Rw2 Dw
*47*. B' L U2 L' B U' R2 D2 B2 D2 B F D R' B' F2 U B D R' L2 F2 D' Bw Uw
*48*. U L R B' U2 D2 B2 U L' U' B2 D' R' F R F2 D' B2 F D' R' B L Fw Bw'
*49*. F U F' L U R' L U R2 L2 D F' L' R2 U2 B' R' F' L B' D L' R2 Dw Fw'
*50*. U' F2 U L F' U2 B' D2 R' U' R' L B F2 U' L' U' D' F' B D' R D' Fw Rw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B' D2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' L2 D' U2 R' U2 B' R'
*2. *U F' R2 U' L F U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R U2 L' U2
*3. *D F2 U' B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R' F R2 B D2 L' D L' D F2
*4. *L2 D2 B U2 B' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R D2 L' U B2 L B2 R' U2
*5. *D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 F' D' R2 B L2 B R B U2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 R D' B U' F U L R U R' U'
*2. *F L2 F' D2 B U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 L' D' F2 R2 U' L' U B R2 B
*3. *R2 D' U L2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U F2 L' F2 D F' L' B U L R U'
*4. *U' D2 F R2 D R' B2 D L' U F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D
*5. *L2 B L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D L R F2 D2 B R2 F U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D2 F2 L D2 F' L2 F D F' U B' D' R' F'
*2. *F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 R D2 F2 R F' R2 D2 R2 D B' D'
*3. *L2 D B2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 R B2 U L2 F2 D2 L' F' D L2
*4. *R2 U2 R2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 L F R F2 D L2 B U B2 R'
*5. *U B2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 U L U' R' B' R2 F' D U2 F D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R B F' D F2 L F2 R2 B' U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *F' R' F R F2 U' F' U2 F'
*3. *F2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U L' U' F R D' U' F2 L B' F'
*4. *D Uw2 B' Fw2 F' Uw' Fw2 D B2 F Uw' R' D' U2 F2 D Rw' R2 Uw Fw R B2 U2 B D2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' B' L2 U Rw F2 L2 U' Fw2 D2 Rw2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R' F U' F' R2 U2 R' F' U
*3. *U' R' U2 B' D' F R B R' B' L2 F D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B L2
*4. *D2 Uw Fw L2 Rw B' U2 F Rw F D2 L2 B U2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 B2 D' L2 U L2 R D B' F2 Uw' F2 U R' F' U L Rw' D2 L Uw2 L' Uw'
*5. *R2 D2 Lw' Bw' U B' D2 F Rw' B F' Rw' Dw2 Uw U2 Bw' Dw2 L' Uw Rw' Uw L2 R' F Lw' Bw' Dw2 Uw Rw2 Bw Dw2 L2 Rw' Fw Lw' Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R D' Uw' F2 L2 Rw R' U B' Fw2 D' B2 Fw' Dw L U' Bw' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2.* U R2 U' F2 R2 U R' F R2
*3.* U2 L2 D R' U2 F' U2 R L F D F2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D
*4.* R2 F U' F2 R' L2 F2 Fw Rw' L Fw2 R' Fw' D2 R L' B Rw2 F2 U' Uw2 F2 R U2 Rw F2 L2 B' Fw2 Rw' L' F' R2 U L2 F' D2 Uw F' R
*5.* Uw2 B L' Bw' Uw2 Lw Fw' Dw' Bw L' R Uw2 F2 Uw' Dw' L Lw2 B Dw Lw Rw B' Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 R Bw' Lw Bw' Lw2 L2 D' Bw' L U R D' Bw R2 Bw2 Rw Uw' L' F' Uw2 R' Lw' Bw Uw Dw Lw Bw2 Rw2 B F2 Rw U' F Uw2 F
*6.* 3U' R2 2R' B' U 2L' 2B2 3R2 2F' D' 2F 2D' B 3F' U 2L D2 2D2 B' 3R2 R B 3U' 2B R 2D 3F R 3R2 B' U D' B2 2D 2L' 2F U' D2 L' R2 U2 2D B' F' 2F2 D' B2 3U 2B 2F F2 3F2 2D' U' 2U2 2L D' R2 F' 3F 3U2 2F' U' F L 2U' F' D' L 2D 3F2 F' L2 U R 3R 3F2 2F' U' 3R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
2.* U F U' F U R2 U F' R
*3.* D' R2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B R' U2 B2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 L2 F'
*4.* U2 B Uw' F' B' Uw2 B2 U Uw2 B2 L2 Uw' D R Uw B Rw' F B' Rw R' D' Uw' B' L' B F2 R' F' U' L R2 U' Fw L' Rw2 Fw Uw R' B2
*5.* Uw D U' L2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 L' Lw Uw' R2 F' Lw' Bw' Lw' Dw Fw R' Fw U2 F2 B' L2 D Fw2 L2 Dw2 Fw Bw Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw2 Rw Bw Uw2 F' L' F2 D' Rw' Dw R' F2 Fw2 L R Dw' Rw' F D' B' D2 Rw F D' Dw' R2 Lw' F'
*6.* D B2 F 2L2 3U2 B2 3F' 2F2 L2 2L' 3F D R' D' U 2U2 3U L 2U 2B L 3F' D' 2D' 2U' 2R' F' D 2F F 2B' B 2U 2D2 3R2 L 3U' 2U D' 2D' B' 2F L2 D2 B R' 2U2 D 3F' F 2R2 F2 B 3R2 2L2 D F' 2B 3F B 2F' 2R2 R 3U' F B' 2U' 2B2 2F' U' 3U2 2B2 3U2 2F 2B 2D 3F 2U' 2L' U
*7.* U' R U' F2 2D2 2F R' 3D' U' 3U2 3R' 2U 3D2 3U' B D2 2U 2F2 3U' 2D' F2 U' B 3R 3D' 2U 3R2 2U 2B F2 3L' 2B' U' 2L' B' 2R' 2L 2F L2 2B2 3L2 2B' 3L' 3R 2L' D F' 3L2 R 2F' 3U' 2L2 2D' U' 2U' 3U2 L 2R2 3R' 3L2 F' R2 2L' 2F2 2R' 3D' F' 3B2 3L 2R' 2B2 2L2 3R2 2B' 3L2 B D' 3U 2F2 3R L2 R2 3U' D 2U F2 3U 3D' R2 2L2 3U D' 2B' F 3B' L' R D2 3D2 3L'


*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR3- DL1+ UL0+ U1+ R6+ D3+ L2+ ALL5- y2 U3+ R0+ D1- L5+ ALL2+ DL UR DL UL
*2. *UR2+ DR6+ DL4+ UL4+ U6+ R3- D5- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R4+ D5- L4- ALL1+ UR UL DL DL
*3. *UR4+ DR4- DL1- UL2- U3- R5+ D1- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R3- D3- L6+ ALL0+ UL UL UR UR
*4. *UR3+ DR2+ DL2- UL3- U4- R3+ D2+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R0+ D5- L3+ ALL5+ UR DL DL UL
*5. *UR1- DR3- DL2+ UL3+ U3+ R4+ D4+ L1+ ALL3- y2 U5+ R4- D6+ L1+ ALL0+ DL DR DL UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L B' R' U B L R L r' b' u'
*2. *R' U R L R' L' R' L l r b'
*3. *R' U R' U B' L R B' l b u'
*4. *R L' R' L B L' B U L l' b' u'
*5. *U L B' R' U' L' U B' R l' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 3)
*2. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (6, 3) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 2) / (0, 2)
*3. *(3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 4) / (2, 0) / (-2, -1)
*5. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4) / (0, -2)

*Skewb
1. *R' D L U' R U' D' L' D' U'
*2. *L D U D U L U' L' R' D' U'
*3. *L' R L' D U' L U R' U' D' U'
*4. *R D U D' R U' L U R' D' U'
*5. *D' L U R' D' R' U L U' D' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2.* R2 F2 U R' U' R U2 R' U2
*3.* U2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D R' D2 F' L B R2 D2
*4.* U' F L Uw' F2 R L' Rw' F' D L U2 Uw L' U2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 B Uw2 L' Uw B L2 R' D B2 Fw L' F2 D' B' F' U Rw' Fw2 Rw2 F' R2 L2
*5.* D F L2 D2 Rw B Rw2 B U' B2 Uw F Dw' Fw2 U' Dw Bw' L Uw' R2 U2 L2 Fw Rw' Dw' D' R Bw2 Dw F2 Dw D U' F' Lw2 Bw Lw L2 B2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' L2 F2 Lw' F Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' B U F' Dw' D2 R' Rw' Uw Rw B'
*OH.* U' B' U' R' D' F2 R' U L2 B' U R2 D' R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 L2
*Clock.* UR3- DR1- DL3+ UL1- U2+ R3- D5+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U4- R6+ D1- L5- ALL1- UR DR
*Mega.* R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*Pyra.* U R B' L B' R U' L l r' b'
*Skewb.* L U L R' B' U' R' B
*Square-1.*(-5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Jun 20, 2017)

3x3: (28.68), (38.98), 30.71, 36.32, 28.97 = 32.00
3x3 OH: (2:00.91), 1:59.17, 1:57.84, (1.45.01), 1:56.87 = 1:57.87


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 20, 2017)

*4x4x4*: (1:59.26), 1:37.92, 1:30.77, 1:51.63, (1:20.43) = *1:40.11 *PB single by about 4 seconds!
*Megaminx*: 3:18.73, (3:36.89), 3:32.60, 3:14.24, (2:52.24+) = *3:21.86
2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *20:30.72*; 10.58, 27.75, 1:38.26, 3:50.82, 5:53.30, 8:29.99
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *13:01.21*; 11.21, 47.09, 2:20.89, 3:13.24, 6:28.75


----------



## Torch (Jun 20, 2017)

2x2: 4.31, 3.31, 2.94, 3.88, 2.93 = 3.38
3x3: 12.92, 11.78, 13.99, 12.74, 10.95 = 12.48
4x4: 41.37, 42.50, 56.62, 49.78, 42.12 = 44.80
5x5: 1:23.32, 1:35.90, 1:30.75, 1:27.69, 1:35.17 = 1:31.21
6x6: 2:26.97, 2:39.33, 2:32.78, 2:54.55, 2:32.25 = 2:34.79
7x7: 3:51.72, 4:01.81, 4:02.70, 4:03.94, 3:33.31 = 3:58.75
OH: 21.42, 24.30, 19.34, 23.44, 22.77 = 22.54
MTS: 58.84, 42.42, 39.83, 38.17, 40.67 = 40.98
2BLD: DNF, DNF, 21.43 = 21.43
3BLD: 1:30.73, DNF, 1:06.57 = 1:06.57
2-4 Relay: 1:07.97
Mini Guildford: 5:08.12
Kilo: 26.79, 28.82, 32.17, 32.63, 33.74 = 31.21
Mega: 1:15.03, 1:10.84, 1:12.82, 1:10.97, 1:09.65 = 1:11.54
Pyra: 3.60, 3.51, 6.03, 6.65, 4.34 = 4.66
Clock: 12.57, DNF, 11.41, 14.42, 11.62 =12.88
Skewb: 7.29, 4.06, 7.81, 7.99, 5.97 = 7.02
SQ-1: 14.46, 25.99, 19.50, 23.67, 39.13 = 23.05


----------



## martinvali (Jun 20, 2017)

3x3: (43.13), 44.4, (48.02), 47.05, 44.33 = 45.26


----------



## Agguzi (Jun 20, 2017)

3x3: (18.646), 14.623, (12.990), 17.659, 15.078 = 15.786

4x4: 1:27.772, 1:25.456, 1:36.719, (1:40.089), (1:19.919) = 1:29.982


----------



## Jon Persson (Jun 20, 2017)

3x3: 21.339, 22.522, (26.206), 25.039, (19.889) = 22.986


----------



## DuLe (Jun 20, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *38*



Spoiler: Solution



*B2 R2 B L' F2 D2 F2 D2 F' R U L U L' U' L F' L' F U F U' F' L F U' F' U F U F' L2 B' U' B U2 L' U2*

N: B2 R2 B // 2x2x1
N: L' F2 D2 F2 D2 F' R // 2x2x3
I: U2 L U' _L_ // F2L-1
N: U L U L' // F2L
I: _L'_ _U'_ B' U B L // OLL
I: _L_ F U' F' U' F U F' L' F U F' U' F' L F L' U // PLL


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2017)

3x3x3: 12.53, 13.21, (14.33), 13.00, (12.05) = 12.92
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 38 Moves


Spoiler: 38 Move Solution



Scramble: B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R B F' D F2 L F2 R2 B' U

x2 U B' R2 U' D R F D U' R' U L R' U R2 U L' U R' L U2 L U L' U L U L' R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L U' L' // 38 Moves (43 QTM)

x2 // Inspection, 0
U B' R2 U' D R F D // Meh EOLine, 8
U' R' U L R' U R2 U L' U R' L U2 L U L' U L U L' // Pair-y F2L, 20
R' U2 L U' L' U2 R L U' L' // Backwards (for the AUF) ZBLL, 10


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jun 21, 2017)

*2x2*: 4.50 = 3.99, 4.72, 4.78, (5.02), (3.42)
*3x3*: 14.73 = (13.51), 13.80, 14.40, 15.97, (16.94)
*4x4*: 1:19.51 = 1:14.78, (1:25.65), 1:21.43, (1:10.75), 1:22.31
*5x5*: 2:28.83 = (2:55.67), (2:19.07), 2:34.44, 2:23.16, 2:28.89
*6x6*: 5:11.06 = (5:35.92), (4:25.21), 5:29.77, 4:37.82, 5:25.59
*2BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 2BLD (only solve one side)
*3BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 3BLD (only solve cross)
*4BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 4BLD (only solve one center)
*5BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 5BLD (only solve 2x2 block center)
*6BLD*: DNF ;_; I tried
*7BLD*: DNF (2-7BLD ^_^ it was fun attempting tho) xD
*3x3 OH*: 22.49 = 23.24, 21.53, (23.53), (20.98), 22.70
*3x3 Feet*: 3:25.27 = 3:16.54, (3:42.60), 3:35.20, (2:34.38), 3:24.04 Doing this hurts my lower stomach only becuz idk fingertricks with feet (it felt like its about to evolve into abs XD)
*Match the Scramble*: 1:45.98 = (2:18.76), 1:52.95, (1:31.35), 1:49.92, 1:35.06
*2-3-4 Relay*: 1:40.80
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 4:30.00
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: 9:23.86
*Megaminx*: 1:49.45 = 1:52.86, 1:44.91, (1:35.33), (1:57.93), 1:50.58
*Pyraminx*: 8.56 = (3.34), 6.54, (14.24), 5.87, 13.24
*Square-1*: 26.51 = 35.91, (39.94), 22.54, (19.81), 21.07 Stupid parity lockups on 1st and 2nd.
*Skewb*: 4.93 = 5.06, (4.58), (6.17), 5.13, 4.60 YAY Sub-5 Average!!
*Kilominx*: 26.08 = 27.18, (24.64), (27.43), 25.17, 25.88


----------



## the super cuber (Jun 21, 2017)

*MBLD: **38/42 58:01 *// memo was 36:09, decent attempt


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 21, 2017)

Metallic Silver said:


> *2BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 2BLD (only solve one side)
> *3BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 3BLD (only solve cross)
> *4BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 4BLD (only solve one center)
> *5BLD*: DNF = DNF, DNF, DNF ;_; I suck at 5BLD (only solve 2x2 block center)
> ...


That's nice. Though you will not get any participation points for 4-bld - 7-bld.
That has been discussed already in 2009 that you got to have at least a small
chance of success (know howto in principle at least) to get those. And if you cannot
solve a 2x2 blindfolded I guess you don't have any chance of success for the bigger ones.
Don't let that hinder you from learning a piece of it.

@Competition Cuber: as said (by One Wheel) it is not an interesting post for others to read
that you write an empty list of events. You are about the 100:th person to try to get the first post
after the scrambles (which in a way may be a little fun and perhaps convenient). So at least do as 
One Wheel suggests, enter a post when you have done 2x2 or Pyraminx or whatever.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 21, 2017)

2x2: 3.633, (5.609), (2.526), 5.453, 3.815 = 4.300
3x3: 14.437, (16.982), 12.978, (12.236), 12.785 = 13.400
4x4: 55.981, 54.422, 55.661, (45.678), (59.870) = 55.355
5x5:
Pyraminx: 9.053, (8.821), 10.355, 13.414, (DNF) = 10.941 // I messed up
Skewb: 10.247, 6.066, (10.730), (5.285), 8.854 = 8.389
Clock: 27.342, 38.075, (DNF), (23.563), 32.679 = 32.699


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 22, 2017)

333: 14.90, 20.90, (22.33), 18.27, (13.17) = 18.03 // counting 14 _and_ counting 20, what are the odds
OH: (41.75), (30.05), 34.80, 39.82, 34.16 = 36.27
444: (47.01), 1:07.51, 57.92, 55.79, (1:20.81) = 1:00.41 // lol last solve, mistakes galore
555: (1:43.15), 1:58.85, 1:52.61, (1:59.39), 1:56.79 = 1:56.09
666: 3:34.66, 3:46.19, 3:41.49, (4:06.27), (3:21.55) = 3:40.79
Megaminx: (2:12.39), 2:06.56, 2:11.91, 2:09.51, (1:50.51) = 2:09.33
Square-1: 32.26, 30.84, 30.81, (24.64), (36.84) = 31.31 // best ao5 in a weekly comp so far


----------



## kamilprzyb (Jun 22, 2017)

MBLD: 37/45 58:06


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jun 22, 2017)

2x2: 8.26, 7.87, 7.31, 6.85, 4.14 (getting better as it goes which means i wasn't warmed up)
3x3: 19.34, 18.56, (12.17) (PB!), 19.80, (DNF) = 19.23
Pyraminx: 15.34, 9.53, 11.07, 15.54, 11.47


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 22, 2017)

2x2: (4.62), (6.63), 5.10, 6.40, 6.01 = *5.84*
Pyraminx: (3.48), 5.45, 5.13, 6.02, (6.23) = *5.54 *


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 22, 2017)

@MatsBergsten The pins on the clock scrambles are a little wonky


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Jun 22, 2017)

2x2: (5.38), 5.05, (2.93), 4.51, 5.13 = 4.90
3x3: 15.22, 13.74, (13.41) 15.88, (17.98) = 14.95
4x4: 1:07.50, 1:17.42, (1:21.85), 1:07.27, (1:00.57) = 1:10.73
5x5: 3:06.31, 3:07.79, (2:41.28), 2:52.62, (3:09.86) = 3:02.25
Pyra: 13.40, (15.37), (8.90), 12.87, 9.45 = 11.91
Skewb: (11.16), (8.47), 9.89, 10.83, 10.49 = 10.41
Mega: 3:14.11, (3:02.13), 3:10.38, 3:15.42, (3:23.39) = 3:13.31
OH: 24.67, 23.49, (28.33), (23.48), 26.67 = 24.95
Square-1: 1:11.96, (1:41.16), 1:06.92, (51.86), 1:25.08 = 1:14.66


----------



## OJ Cubing (Jun 22, 2017)

3x3: 15.66, 13.49, 14.93, (15.94), (11.85) = 14.69
5x5: 2:39.49, (2:25.64), 2:41.50, 2:34.42, (2:50.43) = 2:38.47

3BLD: 1:38.35, 1:39.99, *1:36.50* = 1:38.28 PB Mo3


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 23, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> @MatsBergsten The pins on the clock scrambles are a little wonky


I don't even understand what you mean.
Does it mean the scrambles are wrong, and if, in what way please?
(I cannot solve a clock and barely understand the notation ).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 23, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> I don't even understand what you mean.
> Does it mean the scrambles are wrong, and if, in what way please?
> (I cannot solve a clock and barely understand the notation ).



There are redundant moves for the pins at the end.
For example: UL UL
Which is the equivalent of not doing anything.
Kind of the same thing as U U' or R L' R' L on a 3x3.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 23, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> There are redundant moves for the pins at the end.
> For example: UL UL
> Which is the equivalent of not doing anything.
> Kind of the same thing as U U' or R L' R' L on a 3x3.


OK, thanks! My mistake. (What does wonky mean? Dumb?)

edit: ok, I looked wonky up. I'll fix the alg to next week. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 23, 2017)

3x3x3: 
*5:* 00:18.57 
*4:* 00:15.05 
*3:* 00:16.25 
*2:* 00:19.04 x
*1:* 00:12.95 x

very bad 16.62 average


----------



## CapriPhonix (Jun 23, 2017)

Pyra: 5.02, 4.16, (5.71), 4.76, (2.98) = 4.65 // not bad

3x3: (15.89), (17.95), 16.74, 17.15, 16.23 = 16.71 // using ZZ and that's pretty good


----------



## muchacho (Jun 24, 2017)

*3x3*: 18.78, 19.34, (17.46), (20.63), 17.96 = *18.69*


----------



## amaan syed (Jun 25, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> *We are in the process of trying to update Weekly competitions including the competition site. If you see some errors there (or here), please tell us.*
> 
> ==========================================================
> 
> ...


3x3- 19.28, 16.14, 17.21, 15.89, 18.91= 17.49 (bad)
2x2- 04.44, 05.52, 06.06, 05.45, 03.83= 5.063 (nice but wanted sub 5)
PyraMinx- 09.37, 12.03, 12.08, 09.48, 08.51= 10.29
Skewb- 07.07, 05.53, 04.36, 05.98, 03.39= 5.27 (Main event )


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 26, 2017)

2x2x2: 6.77, (7.28), 6.34, (5.98), 5.98-> 6.36
3x3x3: (19.65), 17.84, (16.22), 19.49, 16.68-> 18.00
4x4x4: 1:17.31, 1:30.27, 1:23.12, (1:32.21), (1:15.32)-> 1:23.57
2x2x2BLD: 2:01.51, 1:34.81, 1:10.46-> 1:10.46
3x3x3OH: 34.04, (38.61), (27.16), 32.99, 31.63-> 32.89
sq-1: (33.64), 35.90, 42.91, 43.02, (1:03.16)-> 40.61
skewb: 7.18, 9.88, 7.88, (6.89), (10.38)-> 8.31
FMC: 30 moves


Spoiler



Solution: L' B' D2 B D2 U B' U' D' B D B' L B2 R2 L B R' B' L2 B R F' D R U' R' D' R U

inverse:
R' B' F R2 //2x2x2

normal: prescramble: R2 F' B R
L' B' D2 B D2 //2x2x3

inverse: prescramble: D2 B' D2 B L
R' ** B' F * R2 //2x2x3
L B2 L' B D' B' D //f2l-1
U B U' //all but 5 corners
correction

insertions: * B R' B' L2 B R B' L2 (3 moves canceled)
** R U' R' D R U R' D' (2 moves canceled)


----------



## Alea (Jun 26, 2017)

*6x6:* 4:41.69, (4:11.47), 4:29.71, (4:55.29), 4:12.20=>* 4:27.87
7x7:* (6:22.93), 7:08.29, 7:03.59, (7:24.60), 7:06.33=>*7:06.07*

(Problem: I used the scrambles of the previous WC, result only my 6x6 and 7x7 times are comp legal. I still write here what I get on other events but yep. I'm facepalming hard right now xD
4x4: 1:15.43, 1:17.50, (1:14.24), (1:18.06), 1:15.27=> 1:16.07
5x5: 2:15.19, 2:23.06, 2:16.86, (2:33.30), (2:12.78)=> 2:18.37)


----------



## sqAree (Jun 27, 2017)

*2x2:* 4.20, 5.06, (3.59), 3.87, (9.13) = *4.38
3x3:* 15.34, (15.54), (12.45), 14.27, 12.76 = *14.13
2BLD:* 44.07, 42.20, DNF(52.69) = *42.20
3BLD:* DNF(2:42.10), DNF(1:28.07), 1:51.37 = *1:51.37
OH:* 19.14, (24.20), 20.71, 21.20, (17.84) = *20.35*


----------



## João Santos (Jun 27, 2017)

2x2: 5.03

4.87,5.25,5.27,4.98,4.01

Skewb: 3.86 (Almost PB)

3.02,5.18,6.09,3.02,3.37

Pyraminx: 5.62

4.59,4.85,6.49,6.27,5.74


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 27, 2017)

OK then, results for week 25: congrats to Christopher, Jaysammey and DGCubes

*2x2x2*(26)

 2.75 cuberkid10
 2.92 Isaac Lai
 3.08 FastCubeMaster
 3.35 Christopher_Cabrera
 3.38 Torch
 3.83 jaysammey777
 4.30 Ordway Persyn
 4.38 sqAree
 4.50 Metallic Silver
 4.80 moyu master
 4.86 Awder
 4.90 ConfusedCubing
 5.03 João Santos
 5.11 Bertus
 5.14 amaan syed
 5.29 DGCubes
 5.84 CornerCutter
 6.36 Bogdan
 6.71 debartha
 7.34 Moonwink Cuber
 7.68 ComputerGuy365
 7.86 Bubbagrub
 11.36 arbivara
 11.65 Jacck
 15.30 martinvali
 17.93 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 8.96 cuberkid10
 9.45 FastCubeMaster
 10.17 EDDDY
 10.40 Isaac Lai
 10.94 moyu master
 11.95 jaysammey777
 12.34 DGCubes
 12.48 Torch
 12.91 GenTheThief
 13.39 Ordway Persyn
 13.65 Christopher_Cabrera
 14.12 sqAree
 14.69 OJ Cubing
 14.72 Metallic Silver
 14.82 giorgi
 14.94 YoAkshYo
 14.95 ConfusedCubing
 15.78 Agguzi
 16.62 cuber314159
 16.71 CapriPhonix
 17.16 Awder
 17.42 amaan syed
 18.00 Bogdan
 18.02 xyzzy
 18.69 muchacho
 19.23 Moonwink Cuber
 19.74 T1_M0
 21.76 debartha
 22.96 Jon Persson
 23.11 ComputerGuy365
 25.99 Bubbagrub
 27.95 arbivara
 32.00 Aaditya Sikder
 32.89 MatsBergsten
 37.15 Jacck
 45.14 martinvali
*4x4x4*(22)

 33.40 cuberkid10
 40.73 Isaac Lai
 41.98 jaysammey777
 44.80 Torch
 45.97 FastCubeMaster
 50.63 Christopher_Cabrera
 53.06 DGCubes
 55.35 Ordway Persyn
 56.63 moyu master
 1:00.41 xyzzy
 1:07.83 Awder
 1:10.66 T1_M0
 1:10.73 ConfusedCubing
 1:15.97 Bertus
 1:16.07 Alea
 1:19.51 Metallic Silver
 1:23.57 Bogdan
 1:29.98 Agguzi
 1:36.84 Bubbagrub
 1:40.11 One Wheel
 2:15.29 MatsBergsten
 2:20.84 Jacck
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:16.10 cuberkid10
 1:19.06 Isaac Lai
 1:27.73 jaysammey777
 1:31.20 Torch
 1:43.45 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:50.28 DGCubes
 1:53.77 moyu master
 1:56.08 xyzzy
 2:18.37 Alea
 2:28.83 Metallic Silver
 2:38.47 OJ Cubing
 2:59.39 Awder
 3:02.24 ConfusedCubing
 3:03.90 T1_M0
 3:11.62 Jacck
 3:57.21 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:34.79 Torch
 2:51.23 jaysammey777
 3:05.25 Isaac Lai
 3:23.26 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:25.54 DGCubes
 3:40.78 xyzzy
 4:27.87 Alea
 5:11.06 Metallic Silver
 6:42.97 T1_M0
 7:48.31 MatsBergsten
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(6)

 3:58.74 Torch
 4:08.67 jaysammey777
 4:52.73 Christopher_Cabrera
 5:36.68 DGCubes
 7:06.07 Alea
 DNF T1_M0
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 18.86 Isaac Lai
 19.57 YoAkshYo
 19.60 cuberkid10
 20.35 sqAree
 20.81 FastCubeMaster
 20.93 jaysammey777
 22.49 Metallic Silver
 22.54 Torch
 24.44 moyu master
 24.79 Christopher_Cabrera
 24.94 ConfusedCubing
 27.19 DGCubes
 32.89 Bogdan
 36.26 xyzzy
 37.85 Bertus
 41.56 Bubbagrub
 54.60 arbivara
 1:14.49 Jacck
 1:57.96 Aaditya Sikder
 DNF debartha
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 41.58 DGCubes
 1:01.73 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:19.39 jaysammey777
 3:25.26 Metallic Silver
 DNF Bubbagrub
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 7.66 Isaac Lai
 17.51 jaysammey777
 21.43 Torch
 25.57 DGCubes
 26.37 MatsBergsten
 40.54 Christopher_Cabrera
 42.20 sqAree
 52.06 Bubbagrub
 58.20 Jacck
 1:10.46 Bogdan
 DNF Metallic Silver
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:06.57 Torch
 1:07.64 T1_M0
 1:17.31 MatsBergsten
 1:21.93 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:36.50 OJ Cubing
 1:38.72 DGCubes
 1:51.37 sqAree
 1:57.13 FastCubeMaster
 2:17.04 YoAkshYo
 2:30.38 jaysammey777
 3:23.45 Jacck
 DNF Metallic Silver
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:53.83 Keroma12
 5:57.42 MatsBergsten
 9:02.01 Christopher_Cabrera
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Jacck
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

12:02.07 Keroma12
14:35.26 Christopher_Cabrera
14:57.97 MatsBergsten
18:10.34 Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

38/42 (58:01)  the super cuber
37/45 (58:06)  kamilprzyb
10/10 (41:01)  Christopher_Cabrera
3/3 (11:01)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 6:34)  DGCubes
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 37.61 jaysammey777
 40.97 Torch
 1:09.26 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:27.64 DGCubes
 1:45.98 Metallic Silver
*2-3-4 Relay*(10)

 46.49 cuberkid10
 51.52 Isaac Lai
 58.58 jaysammey777
 1:02.74 DGCubes
 1:07.97 Torch
 1:09.02 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:18.43 Awder
 1:22.86 moyu master
 1:40.80 Metallic Silver
 2:41.13 Jacck
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:01.87 cuberkid10
 2:08.05 Isaac Lai
 2:16.45 jaysammey777
 3:04.62 Christopher_Cabrera
 3:05.06 DGCubes
 4:30.00 Metallic Silver
 4:35.88 Awder
 6:07.85 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(5)

 5:28.97 Isaac Lai
 6:42.12 Christopher_Cabrera
 6:55.10 DGCubes
 9:23.86 Metallic Silver
13:01.21 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(3)

11:13.14 Christopher_Cabrera
11:16.03 DGCubes
20:30.72 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(4)

 4:32.74 jaysammey777
 5:08.12 Torch
 5:57.34 DGCubes
 6:35.72 Christopher_Cabrera
*Kilominx*(6)

 20.67 jaysammey777
 26.08 Metallic Silver
 29.70 DGCubes
 31.21 Torch
 38.87 Christopher_Cabrera
 DNF Jacck
*Skewb*(15)

 3.86 João Santos
 4.82 Isaac Lai
 4.93 Metallic Silver
 5.29 amaan syed
 5.37 cuberkid10
 6.68 jaysammey777
 6.95 DGCubes
 7.02 Torch
 7.08 Christopher_Cabrera
 7.88 Bubbagrub
 8.31 Bogdan
 8.38 Ordway Persyn
 9.85 Awder
 10.40 ConfusedCubing
 28.50 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(8)

 6.73 jaysammey777
 10.80 cuberkid10
 12.87 Torch
 14.64 Christopher_Cabrera
 15.49 DGCubes
 25.59 arbivara
 32.69 Ordway Persyn
 DNF Awder
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.33 DGCubes
 4.19 FastCubeMaster
 4.65 CapriPhonix
 4.66 Torch
 4.87 EDDDY
 4.95 Awder
 4.95 Christopher_Cabrera
 5.01 cuberkid10
 5.10 jaysammey777
 5.11 Isaac Lai
 5.53 CornerCutter
 5.62 João Santos
 6.71 YoAkshYo
 8.55 Metallic Silver
 10.29 amaan syed
 10.79 T1_M0
 10.94 Ordway Persyn
 11.91 ConfusedCubing
 12.63 Moonwink Cuber
 13.80 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(10)

 52.88 Isaac Lai
 57.47 EDDDY
 1:06.18 jaysammey777
 1:11.54 Torch
 1:12.72 DGCubes
 1:22.08 Christopher_Cabrera
 1:49.45 Metallic Silver
 2:09.33 xyzzy
 3:13.30 ConfusedCubing
 3:21.86 One Wheel
*Square-1*(12)

 13.93 Isaac Lai
 14.38 cuberkid10
 19.73 DGCubes
 22.03 jaysammey777
 23.05 Torch
 26.51 Metallic Silver
 29.47 Christopher_Cabrera
 31.30 xyzzy
 37.63 Bubbagrub
 40.61 Bogdan
 1:02.85 RyuKagamine
 1:14.65 ConfusedCubing
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 jaysammey777
30 Jacck
30 Bogdan
31 T1_M0
37 Christopher_Cabrera
38 arbivara
38 GenTheThief
38 DuLe
40 DGCubes

*Contest results*

324 Christopher_Cabrera
298 jaysammey777
276 DGCubes
260 Torch
249 Isaac Lai
217 cuberkid10
183 Metallic Silver
137 FastCubeMaster
114 Jacck
108 moyu master
101 MatsBergsten
98 Awder
96 ConfusedCubing
92 T1_M0
89 sqAree
86 Ordway Persyn
86 xyzzy
86 Bogdan
68 EDDDY
66 YoAkshYo
63 Bubbagrub
53 amaan syed
51 OJ Cubing
45 GenTheThief
45 Alea
43 João Santos
41 arbivara
40 CapriPhonix
38 Bertus
31 Agguzi
31 the super cuber
30 kamilprzyb
27 Moonwink Cuber
27 debartha
25 giorgi
25 Keroma12
24 CornerCutter
23 One Wheel
21 cuber314159
18 ComputerGuy365
15 muchacho
14 DuLe
13 Aaditya Sikder
11 Jon Persson
8 martinvali
6 RyuKagamine


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 27, 2017)

... and finally the lottery from the Cubicle!
46 competitors, still somewhat more then 2% chance for you.

Scramble, scramble ( not a 3x3 cube but the lottery basket )....

The winner this week is number 18! And that is *Bogdan *who wins the $15 gift card!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 27, 2017)

Noo, I already thought I finally won something 


Spoiler: lol



(3bld)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Competition Cuber: as said (by One Wheel) it is not an interesting post for others to read
> that you write an empty list of events. You are about the 100:th person to try to get the first post
> after the scrambles (which in a way may be a little fun and perhaps convenient). So at least do as
> One Wheel suggests, enter a post when you have done 2x2 or Pyraminx or whatever.


Ops, I completely forgot about the comp. I entered my times in no. Is it to late to add me to the results?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 27, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Ops, I completely forgot about the comp. I entered my times in no. Is it to late to add me to the results?


No, but the lottery is finished. I'll enter your results if I can find them???
Where are those results then?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, but the lottery is finished. I'll enter your results if I can find them???
> Where are those results then?


Never mind about it. Thanks though!


----------

